# Feel like I'm starving on the Candida diet.



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

An hour and a half ago I ate an entire can of wild Alaskan salmon (a big can), mixed together, kind of like a salad, with two cut-up carrots, a cut-up apple, and some chopped raw spinach. I'm sitting at my desk ravenous, RAVENOUS, and there is not a restaurant nearby that can help me with anything I can have. I only weigh 105 pounds, which is about normal, just a little low, for me. I HAVE to do this diet, my health has gotten so bad due to systemic candida for two years now. I was so reluctant to diet because my weight already tends toward the low, plus I did not want to give up coffee and wine. Finally the yeast was so bad in so many ways I had to do something. I started the diet about three days ago. I feel like I'm going to bite my customer's heads off and eat them. What do I do? What do I EAT to make this go away??? ARGH!!!!!


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't have any answers, but wanted to offer a hug and empathy.

Do you have any other supports? Flower essences or cell salts or friends who are on this diet or a co-worker who can empathize with you?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

you can try upping your fat. What you're feeling right now is likely die off, but it can also be addiction. Your receptor sites could be screaming.

I don't like when people write all kinds of things off as that, but with yeast/food sensitivies it's very common to feel as though you are starving. Make sure you're eating enough, getting plenty of fats and I would guess it would pass within a week or so. Those yeastie bugs aren't happy that you're taking away their food source, but you'll feel better for having done it. Same with walking away from food addictions.

Just eat, often, moderate protein and HIGH fat. Eat as often as necessary and it may be excessive the first week. That's okay...things will even out on the back end.


----------



## Momo123 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've been on the candida diet for a couple of months now. The first month or so was really hard. I also weigh in the low 100s and I actually lost more weight when I first started because I wasn't eating enough. I was always hungry and nothing I ate filled me up. It gradually got better, though I eat 3 meals and 2 snacks a day. Most vegetables are not filling! As PB said, a combo of protein and fat helps a lot, so I try to have that in every meal, even breakfast. I make bone broths and leave some of the fat in so it's more filling. For snack I eat things like avocado and pork rinds. I do think I was "addicted" to non-gluten grains (I've been gluten free for longer) like rice because it was easy and filling, as well as potatoes so it was hard to get used to eating more protein. Eat more and hang in there for a bit longer to see if it gets better!


----------



## lunamegn (Nov 30, 2004)

I experienced that too. It will pass. I ate a lot of pistachios.


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks so much, you guys. When I'm not having die-off symptoms (headache, extreme tiredness), I feel so much better already. 75% of the time, I'm feeling this incredible renewed energy for life and happiness I haven't felt in a long time. I think I've been sick for two years without really admitting it to myself because I was afraid to change. The trouble comes at work. I'm a shopkeeper so it's hard for me to get out of here to eat anything and I've wound up relying on the neighboring restaurants that will run stuff over to me. Now I can't seem to pack enough food. I thought about the fat suggestion and brought a jar of coconut oil with me and I figured if I started trying to kill anybody I'd eat a couple of spoonfuls, ha ha.

Last night I had some local, responsibly farmed sausage (gods, I hate eating meat, sigh), some swiss chard, half an apple, and most of an avocado. My plate was beautiful enough to make me feel happy and I felt pretty full after all that. Hope the apple wasn't too bad for me to do.

Tonight after work I'm going to stockpile on olive oil and organic butter.

I started thinking that in the year I have owned this business I have spent an amount of money I don't even want to think about on eating out, and really, a few hundred bucks to make a place for myself to cook at work, including a mini-fridge instead of a dorm fridge, would pay for itself in a month or two. Looking at Dwell and ReadyMade and put a call in to a friend who does construction work.

For anyone who thinks they can't give up coffee, wine, and eating any old way they want, please be inspired. It's so much brighter over here, even during the hard early withdrawal days.


----------



## Momo123 (Aug 6, 2009)

That's great that you're feeling better! I totally hear you on the amount of food you have to bring with you, I used to have a cute little lunch bag and now I have to use a big canvas bag to carry all my food for the day to work! It must be really hard when you can't run out to get something, when I'm in a pinch I can usually go get a salad with grilled chicken somewhere...


----------



## passion3flower (Jul 28, 2014)

*informative site*

There's a very informative site with lots of information on how to eliminate candida long-term and find healthy diet options to replace foods that feed the candida. You can visit candidaholistic . com Her detox has also been immensely helpful to my recovery and I seriously recommend it


----------

